# Palm Harbor, FL - 1828218 - beautiful female



## CindyM (Mar 20, 2007)

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=14690235

Urgent- time almos

S.P.O.T. Save Pets of Today

This girl is very scared in the shelter. GSDs do not like being in kennels and its taking a toll on her.


If you are interested in adopting a new family member from our organization, please complete the online adoption application.
If you can assist us by Fostering an animal in need, please complete the Foster Application


----------



## CindyM (Mar 20, 2007)

bump


----------



## ebrannan (Aug 14, 2006)

beautiful. Love those ears!


----------



## Sean Rescue Mom (Jan 24, 2004)

Even in that small pic you can tell she is a beautiful girl. Bump!


----------



## ebrannan (Aug 14, 2006)

Can we name her Eeyore?


----------



## CindyM (Mar 20, 2007)

bump


----------



## CindyM (Mar 20, 2007)

STILL LISTED


----------



## canineresq (May 20, 2004)

I just e-mailed the contact on the petfinder page about this girl. Just waiting to hear back on her and another LH they have listed as short on time. Horoscope said there was a road trip in my near future, it might be right.


----------



## ebrannan (Aug 14, 2006)

That would be wonderful!


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

bump


----------

